# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Celestyal Olympia [Louis Olympia,Thomson Destiny, Sunbird, Song of America]

## Indygz

Το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο της Louis μακράν το ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ!
THOMSON DESTINY

Το πρώην SONG OF AMERICA (RCCL) και μετέπειτα SUNBIRD (Sun cruises).
Το 2004 το πήρε η Louis και το ναύλωσε η Thomson.
Έχει χτιστεί το 1982 στη Wartsila/Helsinki και έχει 214,5 m μήκος, πλάτος 32.6 m και βύθισμα 7 m.
Φοράει 4 Wartsila 8ZL40 8κύλινδρες και έχει 5!! ηλεκτρομηχανές Wartsila 32 6κύλινδρες 1800KW η κάθεμία! (υπερ αρκετές)
Maximum speed 21 knots.
Με καμπίνες για 1664 επιβάτες και 540 άτομα πλήρωμα.
Αυτό το καλοκαίρι έκανε κρουαζιέρες στη Δυτική μεσόγειο με έδρα την Palma de Mallorca (εβδομαδιαίες) και τώρα κάνει relocation στην Tenerife για μερικές ακόμα κρουαζιέρες στα κανάρια πριν φύγει για Καραιβική!

td.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Ακόμα στην LOUIS ανήκει?

----------


## sylver23

ναι εκει ανηκει

http://www.louiscruises.com/cruise_ships.html

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πιο μεγαλο και αυθεντικο Κρουαζιεροπλοιο της _LOUIS CRUΙSES_ ναυλωμενο στην *Thomson* για ακομη μια χρονια.Εδω σε προσφατες "συλληψεις" του φακου στα ζεστα νερα της Καραιβικης! :
Grenada%20%28Large%29[1].jpg
Catalina%20Islan%20%28Large%29[1].jpg
Dominican%20Republic_Cabrit%20%28Large%29[1].jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και έχει κρατήσει το σαλόνι στο φουγάρο, σήμα κατατεθέν της Royal Caribbean, που στα άλλα πλοία που έφυγαν από τα χέρια της το είχαν αφαιρέσει. Από τις πιο πρωτότυπες ιδέες!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οσο εκανε τις 3/4ημερες κρουαζιερες του ...τωρα καθεται στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ...ακουγονται διαφορα σεναρια...απο ναυλωση στην Ambiente - η οπως λεγεται η εταιρεια που ειχε ναυλωσει το Princess Daphne μεχρι να ναυλωθει για 6μηνες ως πλωτο ξενοδοχειο στη Τεργεστη(!!...)

Αναχωροντας απο τον Πειραια στις 10 Αυγουστου....

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο οπως ολοι θα ειχαμε προσεξει την προτερη περιοδο ,ηρθε στην Ελλαδα και μετανομαστηκε σε Louis Olympia.Εκανε καποιες 3ημερες και 4ημερες κρουαζιερες στο Αιγαιο οι οποιες απο οσο ξερω "εσκισαν" ..Τωρα για το μελλον του ακουγονται πολλα.... Ειτε ναυλωση ..ειτε επαναδραστηριοποιηση...βεβαια τις κρουαζιερες το φαινεται να τις αναλαμβανει το Κρισταλ...και τις κρουαζιερες του κρισταλ ο Τριτων (για μενα παντα Τριτων θα  λεγεται  :Razz:  )

----------


## Giannis G.

Εδώ το πλοιο εν πλω προς Μύκονο έξω απο την Τήνο DSC09006.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο ηρθε ως Thomson Destiny στις 6.5.2012 οταν ο Ελληνικος λαος ξυπνουσε και ετρεχε μετα χαρας (λεμε τωρα) να ψηφισει τους βουλευτες που θα πασχισουν για ενα καλυτερο μελλον.. Εδω η αφιξη του πλοιου στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ..

THOMSON DESTINY 4.jpgTHOMSON DESTINY 1.jpgTHOMSON DESTINY 2.jpgTHOMSON DESTINY 3.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

και αφου εκατσε κανενα 10ημερο , αλλαξε το ονομα του σε Louis Olympia και ξεκινησε τις 3ημερες και 4ημερες κρουαζιερες στο Αιγαιο που οσο γνωριζω πηγανε μια χαρα....

εδω σε 2 απο τις αξημερωτες αφιξεις του στον Πειραια (απο 4 μεχρι 5 ερχοταν) video αφιξης
LOUIS OLYMPIA 1.jpgLOUIS OLYMPIA 2.jpg

και εδω σε μια αναχωρηση του στις 10.8.2012,ημερα Παρασκευη

LOUIS OLYMPIA 4.jpgLOUIS OLYMPIA 3.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Στη Σαντορινη τον περασμενο Αυγουστο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή , αναχωρεί για την Τεργέστη της Ιταλίας , όπου για δυο μήνες θα είναι ξενοδοχείο . Νομίζω θα φιλοξενήσει κάποιο πλήρωμα , πιθανών από βαπόρι της carnival. Μετά επιστρέφει και ξεκινά τριήμερα- τετραήμερα στο Αιγαίο !

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή , αναχωρεί για την Τεργέστη της Ιταλίας , όπου για δυο μήνες θα είναι ξενοδοχείο . Νομίζω θα φιλοξενήσει κάποιο πλήρωμα , πιθανών από βαπόρι της carnival. Μετά επιστρέφει και ξεκινά τριήμερα- τετραήμερα στο Αιγαίο !


Οσο γνωριζω θα ναι το πληρωμα του Carnival Destiny που θα μεταμορφωθει σε Carnival Sunshine  :Very Happy:  . Η ολη αυτη διαδικασια θα γινει σε καποιο ναυπηγειο της περιοχης...Ηδη εχει ξεκινησει το πλοιο της Carnival για μια ειδικη 16 ημερη αν δεν κανω λαθος κρουαζιερα απο το Miami με τελικο προορισμο τη Βενετια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν THOMSON DESTINY στις 06-05-2012 δεμένο στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

THOMSON DESTINY 02 06-05-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το  πλοιο γυρω στις 12 εφυγε απο τη Δραπετσωνα και ηρθε συνοδεια ρυμουλκων στο κεντρικο λιμανι
Εδω μερος της διαδικασιας οπως μπορεσα να το βγαλω εκ ταρατσας κρεμομενος  :Razz: 

DSCN6965 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN6968 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN6969 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Does anyone know what the Louis Olympia is doing sailing towards Trieste ! She is due to arrive there early on Thursday morning (21/02) according to Marinetraffic. Is she on a charter cruise ?? or going for some repairs ?

Henry.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το όμορφο πλοίο στις 25.02.2013 στην Τεργέστη:

Louis Olympia_25.02.2013_Trieste.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Does anyone know what the Louis Olympia is doing sailing towards Trieste ! She is due to arrive there early on Thursday morning (21/02) according to Marinetraffic. Is she on a charter cruise ?? or going for some repairs ?
> 
> Henry.


Hi Henry, as mastrokostas wrote the ship is chartered to Carnival for 2 months to act as accommodation ship for the crew of CARNIVAL DESTINY during her rebuilding at Trieste.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ είναι ο λόγος που το βαπόρι είναι στην Τεργέστη !

----------


## Giannis G.

DSC07330.jpg
Λιγες μέρες πριν φύγει για Τεργέστη

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Can anyone confirm what the Louis Olympia was doing yesterday sailing towards Rijeka ? (according to AIS/Marinetraffic) Has she finished her stint in Trieste accommodating the crew of the Carnival Sunshine and is she going back to Piraeus...

Thanks
Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Can anyone confirm what the Louis Olympia was doing yesterday sailing towards Rijeka ? (according to AIS/Marinetraffic) Has she finished her stint in Trieste accommodating the crew of the Carnival Sunshine and is she going back to Piraeus...
> 
> Thanks
> Henry.


Yes Henry . It is in Rijeka for drydock . 24- 25 /4 back in Piraeus and 26/4 it will start the 3/4 day cruise !

----------


## Ellinis

Προχθές το σούρουπο στην Πάτμο. 

P1010051.jpg P1010043.jpg

Αυτό το πλοίο πάντα μου άρεσε για τις γραμμές του σκαριού του, αξιόλογη πλώρη, καραβίσια πρύμνη και πλωριά μπαλκόνια. Αν "έσβηναν" κάπως πιο ωραία τα πρυμνιά καταστρώματα θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερο.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Προχθές το σούρουπο στην Πάτμο. 
> 
> Αυτό το πλοίο πάντα μου άρεσε για τις γραμμές του σκαριού του, αξιόλογη πλώρη, καραβίσια πρύμνη και πλωριά μπαλκόνια. Αν "έσβηναν" κάπως πιο ωραία τα πρυμνιά καταστρώματα θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερο.


Great photos Aris thanks for sharing!

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful aerial night shot taken at Santorini by Roy Batty (Shipspotting) on Sunday 5th May at the end of her 3 day cruise. She looks spectacular in this view.

Henry.

1797270.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another fabulous aerial night shot by Roy Batty at Santorini. She looks really stunning in this photo!
(courtesy Shipspotting)

Henry.

1802869.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

I am Roy Batty in shipspotting,i m glad you appreciate my photos Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> I am Roy Batty in shipspotting,i m glad you appreciate my photos Henry.


Indeed I do Roy they are superb. I hope you don't mind me uploading them as did'nt realise you are a member of Nautilia yourself. Do you actually live in Santorini? 

Many thanks and all the best
Henry.

----------


## Aquaman

Since you didnt know that i m a member here, there is no such problem.I ll be working for a few more months in Santorini,so expect from me more aerial type photos.
By the way,another one here of Louis Olympia.Face to face.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Since you didnt know that i m a member here, there is no such problem.I ll be working for a few more months in Santorini,so expect from me more aerial type photos.
> By the way,another one here of Louis Olympia.Face to face.


Very unique photo, thank you so much Aquaman!

Henry.

----------


## despo

Το πλοίο έκανε σήμερα την πρώτη του προσέγγιση στη Σάμο.

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 17-06-13.P1080567.jpgP1080570.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Πολυ καλη η 2η deepblue.Εδω σε μια βραδυνη ως συνηθως αναχωρηση απο Σαντορινη.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Πολυ καλη η 2η deepblue.Εδω σε μια βραδυνη ως συνηθως αναχωρηση απο Σαντορινη.


Beautiful shot Roy! thank you so much. I hope you don't mind if I post it on my facebook page?

Many thanks again and all the best
Henry.

----------


## Aquaman

Thanks Henry.No problem as long as you give me credit.

----------


## proussos

louiol 010713.jpg

*LOUIS OLYMPIA στη Μύκονο εχθές...*

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος...P1080569.jpgP1080571.jpg

----------


## tomcat

Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους τους φιλους. Απο 09-12 Αυγουστου ειχα την ευχαριστη εμπειρια να ταξιδεψω με το πλοιο σε μια κρουαζιερα η οποια και θα μου μεινει αξεχαστη. Λιαν συντομως θα αναφερθω στις εντυπωσεις απο το πλοιου και θα ανεβασω και φωτο για οποιον/ους ενδιαφερεται/ονται.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Louis Olympia στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 5-7-2013  

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN9948leandros.jpgDSCN9956leandros.jpg_

_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _To  Louis Olympia στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 5-7-2013  
> 
> ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> __
> _


George thanks for the lovely photos. Hopefully I will be on board at Mykonos on 27/09 as am taking the 3 day cruise from Piraeus on Friday. Hope you received my email and we can meet up like the last time !! Look forward to seeing you!

All the best
Henry.

----------


## leo85

Πειραιάς 27-9-2013 στο ξεκίνημα του.

LOUIS OLYMPIA 27-9-2013 01.gif

----------


## Giovanaut

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Καβάλας όπου φιλοξενήθηκε για πρώτη φορά, προχθές 28η Οκτωβρίου με πολύ υγρασία και προορισμό την Κωνσταντινούπολη από όπου και ξεκίνησε με Τούρκους επισκέπτες...!!! Ο προηγούμενος σταθμός του ήταν η Θεσσαλονίκη..!!!

DSC_0354.jpgDSC_0357.jpg
DSC_0363.jpgDSC_0364.jpgDSC_0368.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

και η συνεχεια... 
DSC_0370.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> και η συνεχεια... 
> DSC_0370.jpg


Thank you for these beautiful images of Louis Olympia at Kavala they are truly superb! She is now sailing towards Dubrovnik so she seems to be doing an unusual itinerary to end the season!

Henry.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Thank you for these beautiful images of Louis Olympia at Kavala they are truly superb! She is now sailing towards Dubrovnik so she seems to be doing an unusual itinerary to end the season!
> 
> Henry.



Same place, different corner  :Wink:  
For you dear Henry !!

DSC_0301.jpg DSC_0303.jpg

Giannis.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Same place, different corner  
> For you dear Henry !!
> 
> DSC_0301.jpg DSC_0303.jpg
> 
> Giannis.


Thanks again Giannis, Kavala must be a beautiful place I have always wanted to visit so will make it a point on my next visit to Greece!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Thanks again Giannis, Kavala must be a beautiful place I have always wanted to visit so will make it a point on my next visit to Greece!


Untitled_Panorama1.jpg

This is a panoramic view from kavala port !!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Untitled_Panorama1.jpg
> 
> This is a panoramic view from kavala port !!!


Thank you Kostas for this magnificent view of Kavala it certainly is a beautiful port, can't wait to go there !

Efcharisto poli....
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends just had to upload this beautiful night shot of Louis Olympia at Rhodes taken by Dimitris Koskinas during her last cruise which seemed to be a special charter voyage as it called at some unusual ports... Kavala, Istanbul, Dubrovnik and Tunis as well as other Greek islands, does anyone know any details about this sailing ??

Anyway this photo has copywrite and I hope Dimitris forgives me for uploading it on Nautilia for other Greek shiplovers to appreciate it (my apologies in advance to Dimitris Koskinas in case he sees it here but it is purely for visual purposes and will not be published or copied etc.) Taken from www.marinetraffic.com

Henry.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Louis Olympia, όπως φαινόταν απ' το λιμανάκι στο Κερατσίνι.

DSCN2138.jpg

----------


## leo85

To Louis Olympia από άλλη οπτική γωνία.

LOUIS OLYMPIA 26-12--2013.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Έχω διαβάσει σε κάποιο άλλο blog ότι στα πλαϊνά του πλοίου βάφτηκε ολογράγως το logo της εταιρείας (louis cruises) στα πρότυπα των ξένων εταιρειών (βλέπε Royal Caribbean ή ακόμα χειρότερα η Quail Cruises!)... Κάπως αντιαισθητικό μου ακούγεται για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, πόσο μάλλον αν θα εφαρμοστει και στο μικρότερο και κλασσικό Aura... Είδωμεν με την πάροδο του χρόνου... Αν ανακαλύψω κάποια φώτο θα ανεβάσω link!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πριν από λίγο το Louis Olympia μεθόρμισε απ' το Κερατσίνι όπου βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας το πλοίο πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει τις φετινές κρουαζιέρες του στις 14 Μαρτίου.

----------


## Giannis G.

Φιλε Νεκταριε εχει ναυλωθει και για πλωτο ξενοδοχειο μαζι με το Thomson Spirit στο Sochi για τον Φεβρουαριο..

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Φιλε Νεκταριε εχει ναυλωθει και για πλωτο ξενοδοχειο μαζι με το Thomson Spirit στο Sochi για τον Φεβρουαριο..


Here is  good photo taken at Piraeus with her new Louis logo painted on her hull. It actually looks quite good in my opinon and suits her massive white hull, at least they haven't used any fancy flowery or flashy designs like NCL etc. It will be good advertising for Louis in Sochi !

Photo copywrite Christos Chatzaras (Shipfriends and Shipspotting)

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

With the colours of the Russian flag on her side she will be a popular sight in Sochi!  :Surprised:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> With the colours of the Russian flag on her side she will be a popular sight in Sochi!


Do you think this has been done just purely for the Sochi games (I doubt it!) or will it be a permanent feature fleetwide in which case they will have to do it on Aura and Cristal as well !

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Ι think it will stay, it just coincides with the Russian flag's colours. 
It is better than flowers and silicon lips  :Sour:  but still I when I think of a cruise ship I have the image of a simple white hull. I guess I am too conservative...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ι think it will stay, it just coincides with the Russian flag's colours. 
> It is better than flowers and silicon lips  but still I when I think of a cruise ship I have the image of a simple white hull. I guess I am too conservative...


I agree with you although as you say it could have been worse. As hull artwork goes its probably quite conservative even ferry-like (similar band of colours on GA or Hellas ferries I think)

----------


## Henry Casciaro

I just had to post this incredible photo by Roy Batty on Shipspotting. She looks absolutely superb with the unique Piraeus skyline as backdrop. Well done Roy yet again!

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Great photo of LO taken at Piraeus by Dennis Mortimer (Shipspotting) just before sailing for Sochi with her striking new livery!

Henry.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ξεκίνησε τις κρουαζιέρες του σήμερα το πλοίο, με πρώτο προορισμό την Μύκονο.
Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα κάθε βράδυ είχε ανοιχτά τα φώτα του.

----------


## despo

Πάντως εκείνη την άθλια επιγραφή στα πλάγια τελικά δεν πρέπει να την έβγαλαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως εκείνη την άθλια επιγραφή στα πλάγια τελικά δεν πρέπει να την έβγαλαν.


 Oύτε πρόκειται να την σβήσουν. Εγώ λέω θα την δούμε κ στα άλλα.

----------


## tomcat

Προσωπικά ούτε σε εμένα φαίνεται ωραίο και δεν του πηγαίνει αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα σβηστεί. Βέβαια εγώ είμαι και οπαδός των προηγουμένων σινιάλων (Λευκή τσιμινιέρα και όχι μπλε) αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## tomcat

Πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο αγαπητέ φίλε για ένα πλοίο που μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## despo

Πρόσκρουση είχαμε σήμερα το πρωί στο Ηράκλειο.
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/788...-tou-irakleiou

----------


## despo

Και αφου δεν πήγε καθόλου χθες στη Σαντορίνη, φεύγοντας απο το Ηράκλειο κατ'ευθείαν για Πειραιά, παραμένει και αυτή την ώρα στη Δραπετσώνα χωρις να έχει φύγει για τη σημερινή 4ήμερη κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Louis Olympia στο λιμανι της Ροδου 9-4-2014

_DSCN9599ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

http://www.philenews.com/el-gr/top-s...maton-se-ploia

Στο πιο πάνω link για την εφημερίδα Ο Φιλελεύθερος μπορείτε να διαβάσετε για μια νέα τεχνολογία εντοπισμού επιβατών μέσα στο πλοίο σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος που εφαρμόζεται δοκιμαστικά για πρώτη φορά στο Louis Olympia!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το LOUIS OLYMPIA  στον Πειραιά με την ολοκαίνουρια του εμφάνιση του. 

LOUIS OLYMPIA 2-5-2014.gif.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο πλοιο και φωτο Μανωλη!

----------


## despo

Το πλοίο δεν πρέπει να προσέγγισε καθόλου σήμερα τη Σαντορίνη και έρχεται με χαμηλή ταχύτητα προς τον Πειραιά. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει συμβεί.

----------


## Giannis G.

Που να παει με τετοιο νοτια!! Και το Κρισταλ δεν προσεγγισε την Μυκονο!!

----------


## despo

> Που να παει με τετοιο νοτια!! Και το Κρισταλ δεν προσεγγισε την Μυκονο!!


Σωστά, είχα και εγω κάποια υποψία οτι θα ήταν λόγω καιρού. Χαμένοι βέβαια οι επιβάτες που θα περίμεναν εστω και για λίγες ώρες να δούν το νησί, αλλά ο καιρός δεν τους έκανε τη χάρη...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful night shot of Louis Olympia at Mykonos from Shipspotting (photo credit John Tinos).

2062177.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

> Beautiful night shot of Louis Olympia at Mykonos from Shipspotting (photo credit John Tinos).
> 
> 2062177.jpg


It's my photo Henry and I'm very glad that you like it!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> It's my photo Henry and I'm very glad that you like it!


Thanks Giannis apologies that I uploaded it without permission but I would never have guessed it would be a Nautilia member!............it really is an excellent shot one of the best night views I've seen of Louis Olympia.

----------


## Giannis G.

No problem and thank you Henry..!!

----------


## Maiandros

Το Louis Olympia αναχωρεί από την Ρόδο το απόγευμα στις 11/6/2014. Λίγο αργότερα συναντά το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΚΙΑΔΕΝΗ και το ΣΥΜΗ καθώς επιστρέφουν από την Σύμη. Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από τον λόφο του Monte Smith με την υπέροχη θέα!

P6110311.JPG P6110324.JPG P6110325.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο 20-06-14.P1010892.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Louis Olympia λίγο έξω απ' το λιμάνι της Σκάλας (Πάτμος)!

DSCN3783.jpg

8/7/2014

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος...P1010820.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Μύκονος...P1010820.jpg



Bομβαρδισμός από υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!  :Encouragement: 
Ευχαριστούμε DeepBlue!!

----------


## tomcat

Όντως υπέροχες φώτο.Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το LOUIS OLYMPIA τραβηγμένο από το καραβάκι του αργοσαρονικού ΈΛΕΝΑ Φ.  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

louis olympia 25-8-2014 01.gif.

----------


## leo85

Η Αναχώρηση του LOYIS OLYMPIA σήμερα το πρωί από τον Πειραιά.

LOYIS OLYMPIA 5-9-2014 01.gif LOYIS OLYMPIA 5-9-2014 02.gif .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το LOUIS OLYMPIA  στο μεγαλο λιμανι στις 8-9-2014 

_DSCN0438ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are a few shots I took on my recent cruise of her docking in Rhodes. Next year she will be known as 'Celestyal Olympia' 

IMGP0296.jpg IMGP0298.jpg IMGP0324.jpg IMGP0325.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Here are a few shots I took on my recent cruise of her docking in Rhodes. Next year she will be known as 'Celestyal Olympia'



Thank you for information and beautiful photos Henry!

Louis Olympia at Mykonos 21/04/2014
sk_0524.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Thank you for information and beautiful photos Henry!
> 
> Louis Olympia at Mykonos 21/04/2014
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 160547


Thanks Stelios for this lovely shot! To think that when she was launched as 'Song of America' for RCCL I never liked her and now I regard her as a classic beauty compared with the ugly ships they build nowadays...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

The classic is something that changes. Also,I didn't like several ships when they were built in the eighties but I like them now. Perhaps the modern of present,the classic of tomorrow...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

This is what the Louis Olympia will look like when she sails as Celestyal Olympia in 2015. Looks good I think although the present Louis Cruises livery is more striking and colourful. This one has a softer more contemporary look in keeping with today's destination themed hull art !

Celestyal Olympia at Santorini.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Is this a windmill painted on the funnel? 
Seems that Louis is having Myconos as the theme for the new logos. Can't say it looks that good but let's wait for the real thing to judge...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Is this a windmill painted on the funnel? 
> Seems that Louis is having Myconos as the theme for the new logos. Can't say it looks that good but let's wait for the real thing to judge...


It certainly looks that way as the symbol is the same....although I don't know what windmills have to do with 'navigation by the stars' etc. which is what they are saying in their advertising slogan about early Greek seafarers navigating ships by the stars....I think they need to make up their minds before any further publicity as a totally new change of image or brand name has to be very focused and identifiable in order to succeed in today's competitive cruising market!

To me the hull art is acceptable with the Mykonos skyline but the funnel logo reminds me more of a 'bow thruster' symbol like the ones they paint on the sides of the hull above the waterline!!

Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

με το όνομα celestyal olympia πλεον στο marine traffic...!

olympia.JPG

πηγή: marinetraffiic.com

----------


## Henry Casciaro

And here is the updated photo of the Celestyal Olympia again taken from a few brief moments I had in the new website. The photoshopped image is not as good as the Celestyal Crystal as they used a photo at Kusadasi with another passenger ship behind and the colours are a bit artificial but still its not bad. I just wish the gold band would go round the whole hull as it somehow looks unfinished!

Henry.

celestyal_olympia.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

First pictures of Olympia being repainted courtesy of Dennis Mortimer (Shipspotting). Looks quite attractive I think.............

Henry.

2151131.jpg 2151130.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Celestyal Olympia έφυγε πριν δύο ώρες από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ που ήταν και όπως γράφει στο AIS του πηγαίνει στη Σύρο ......μάλλον για το δεξαμενισμό του. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από το Σούνιο με 13,5 μίλια.
Εδώ σαν LOUIS OLYMPIA στον Πειραιά στις 04-08-2014.

LOUIS OLYMPIA 19 04-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καμιά φωτο από τη Βιολάντω που έχει ανέβει........δεν υπάρχει?????????

----------


## Giannis G.

Υπαρχει, υπάρχει....
DSCN7324.jpg
Celestyal Olympia 17/2/2015

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε Γιάννη ευχαριστούμε για τη φώτο.. Είναι πολύ καλό να έχουμε φωτορεπορταζ για τα τεκταινόμενα στην πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και κατά τις 13.30 μ.μ. έφυγε από τη Σύρο επιστρέφοντας στον Πειραιά.
Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από Ανάβυσσο με 17,4 μίλια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μιλώντας την περασμένη εβδομάδα με κάποιον φίλο που έχει κάνει με το βαπόρι ,σαν αξιωματικός γέφυρας , μου έλεγε πόσο καλοτάξιδο και βολικό είναι !
Εδω με τα παλια του σινιαλα! 
IMG_4730.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Πριν λίγο ολοκλήρωσε στον Σαρωνικό,το δοκιμαστικό του,στην φωτο βλέπουμε τον  απόπλου του, 16¨53,το ρολόι της φωτογραφικής 
ειναι μια ώρα μπροστά  :Fat: 

DSC_2681.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Ξεκινα σημερα την πρωτη του κρουαζιερα !Να ευχηθουμε να εχει καλα και κερδοφορα ταξιδια για την εταιρια ,και καλες και ξεκουραστες  θαλασσες για το πληρωμα ! !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

A couple of recent shots of her taken at sea and in Piraeus just at the start of her season under the new colours! (source Shipspotting)

Henry.

2224716.jpg 2224693.jpg

----------


## πειρατικος

ευχαριστω για τον χαιρετισμο,χτες το μεσημερι,περνωντας απο τα στενα της μυκαλης!!!!καλες θαλασσες να εχετε.....

----------


## Ilias 92

Το καραβι πρωταγωνιστεί στο διαφημιστικό της Royal Caribbean 30" του 1988 για την αμερικανική τηλεόραση. 
http://youtu.be/4zfLTE1yY6o

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CELESTYAL OLYMPIA όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 27-07-2015, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Μπρούφας.

CELESTYAL-OLYMPIA-02-27-07-2015.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλό μήνα! Το βαπόρι σήμερα στη ράδα, αναμένοντας να μπει δεξαμενή.

DSCN6536.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αφού δεν πλήρωσαν τη ΔΕΗ όπως λέει εδώ το άρθρο, το Celestyal Olympia έβαλε πλώρη όπως γράφει το AIS του για Besiktas Τουρκία. Αυτή την ώρα είναι ανάμεσα Τήνο - Μύκονο. 
Δεν έχουμε που δεν έχουμε δουλειές, διώχνουμε και ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ μας ρε, συγχαρητήρια στην Κυβέρνηση, τους μεσάζοντες και όλους τους ανθΈλληνες που μας περιβάλουν.

----------


## despo

Πάντως για να λέμε την αλήθεια, αν ήταν το ναυπηγείο κρατικό, σίγουρα θα ημουν ο πρώτος που θα έβριζα τους όποιους κυβερνώντες. Αλλά που στο καλό βρίσκονται, τι έχουν να πούν οι 'σωτήρες' ιδιώτες που ανέλαβαν (μαζι με τα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας) την ανάσταση της ελάχιστης ναυπηγικής μας βιομηχανίας που μας έμεινε ; Δεν άκουσα να λέει τίποτα κανένας δήμαρχος, περιφερειάρχης, βουλευτής και όποιοι άλλοι αρμόδιοι !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά φίλε μου, όλοι τους έχουν βαλθεί να πουλήσουν την Ελλάδα για ένα κομμάτι ξερό ψωμί. ΜΠΟΥΡΛΟΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το Celestyal Olympia έβαλε πλώρη όπως γράφει το AIS του για Besiktas Τουρκία. .


Αν υπάρχει στην εταιρεία το ελάχιστο κυπριακό συμφέρον...μιλάμε γιά ξεφτίλα της ξεφτίλας.Αλλά το χρήμα δεν έχει πατρίδα. :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust:  :Apologetic:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ρε παιδια η εταιρια ειναι επιχειρηση και κοιταει το συμφερον της.Απο την στιγμη που σαν χωρα διαλυσαμε τα παντα κοιταξε ποια ηταν η πιο γρηγορη λυση που ηταν η τουρκια.Απο εκει και περα για πια ξεφτιλα μιλαμε απο την στιγμη που η εταιρια προσεγγιζει την τουρκια στις κρουαζιερες της.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο τελειωσε τον δεξαμενισμο του στην YALOVA και επιστρεφει στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. Καλο ταξειδι σε πλοιο και πληρωμα

----------


## Apostolos

Στο facebook υπάρχει σελίδα του ναυπηγείου με μερικά εξαιρετικά πλάνα. Ενω τα δικά μας μας κυνηγάνε μην βγάζουμε καμια φώτο, τα τούρκικα έχουν και drone για να μας προσφέρουν εξαιρετικές λήψεις...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Στο facebook υπάρχει σελίδα του ναυπηγείου με μερικά εξαιρετικά πλάνα. Ενω τα δικά μας μας κυνηγάνε μην βγάζουμε καμια φώτο, τα τούρκικα έχουν και drone για να μας προσφέρουν εξαιρετικές λήψεις...


Apostolos here is a photo by Drousiotis Marios from the Celestyal Fan Group page on facebook. Have sent you a friend request on fb so that I can add you to the group as there are many good photos of the Celestyal ships. maybe you can tell other Nautilia members who are on facebook as they may want to join.

all the best
Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και ήδη έχει επιστρέψει στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στην ακτή Ξαβέρη δίπλα στο LOUIS AURA.

IMG_0214.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 24/02/2016_

----------


## despo

Μια και το πλοίο ξεκινάει την επόμενη Παρασκευή τις κρουαζιέρες του, θα πρέπει να πούμε οτι και φέτος θα χρησιμοποιεί για ολόκληρη την περίοδο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για αφετηρία και τερματισμό και όχι αυτό του Λαυρίου, οπως είχε αρχικά προγραμματιστεί.

----------


## πειρατικος

Για τριτη συνεχομενη φορα φετος,το βαπορι,δεν ''δενει'' στο βαθυ σαμου αλλα παραμενει στα ανοιχτα του πυθαγορειου σαμου και αποβιβαζει τους τουριστες-επισκεπτες του νησιου,με τις βαρκες!καλη χρονια να εχει,καλα δρομολογια και να συνεχισει να κοσμει με την παρουσια του,το νησι του Πυθαγορα και της Ηρας!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Για τριτη συνεχομενη φορα φετος,το βαπορι,δεν ''δενει'' στο βαθυ σαμου αλλα παραμενει στα ανοιχτα του πυθαγορειου σαμου και αποβιβαζει τους τουριστες-επισκεπτες του νησιου,με τις βαρκες!καλη χρονια να εχει,καλα δρομολογια και να συνεχισει να κοσμει με την παρουσια του,το νησι του Πυθαγορα και της Ηρας!!


On which itinerary does the Celestyal Olympia call at Samos as it is not featured on any of her 3/4 day cruises ex Piraeus this season......?

----------


## despo

> On which itinerary does the Celestyal Olympia call at Samos as it is not featured on any of her 3/4 day cruises ex Piraeus this season......?


The ship's destination tonight is again Samos. They say for 35 calls of the ship this year.
http://my-samos.blogspot.gr/2016/03/2016.html

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> The ship's destination tonight is again Samos. They say for 35 calls of the ship this year.
> http://my-samos.blogspot.gr/2016/03/2016.html


Thanks for this interesting information it seems to call at Pythagorion on Saturdays and Tuesday's on its way to Kusadasi and on her way back to Patmos. Great news as am going on the Greek Easter cruise 29/04 and this will be a nice change to Kusadasi which I have visited many times. Strange though that the company doesn't advertise it or mention this new call on the website (unless it's restricted to certain groups which I hope is not the case).

----------


## hayabusa

H αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 9/5/2016 τραβηγμένη σε ένα σύντομο βίντεο με drone  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CELESTYAL OLYMPIA αναχωρώντας εχθές το πρωί από τον Πειραιά με την βοήθεια του P/K Alexander 3.

CELESTYAL-OLYMPIA-09-13-06-2016.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1140436.jpg σήμερα στον Πειραιά

----------


## tomcat

Αγαπητοί φίλοι έχοντας ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη μια καλοκαιρινή σεζόν, ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω τις εντυπώσεις μου από το ταξίδι που έκανα με το Celestial Olympia. Η κρουαζιέρα μας ξεκίνησε στις  5 Σεπ και ολοκληρώθηκε στις   9 Σεπ 16 κάνοντας το κλασσικό 4-μερο δρομολόγιο με επισκέψεις   κατά σειρά σε Μύκονο, Έφεσο, Πάτμο, Ρόδο, Ηράκλειο και Σαντορίνη. Εδώ να τονίσω ότι το πακέτο ήταν  εξαιρετικά ανταγωνιστικό αφού σου δίνει την δυνατότητα της δωρεάν εκδρομής στην Έφεσο, της δωρεάν μεταφοράς από και προς το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου ενώ τέλος υπάρχει και η δωρεάν κατανάλωση πότων επί του πλοίου.!!!!!!Η είσοδος στο πλοίο μετά τα διαδικαστικά έγινε στις 0930 περίπου όμως στις καμπινές μας μπορούσαμε να πάμε μετά τις 1030 αφού μας ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν ήταν ακόμη έτοιμες. Μια σημαντική διαφορά φέτος σε σχέση με το 2013 που είχα κάνει το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με το ίδιο πλοίο  ήταν ότι οι πλαστικές κάρτες εισόδου ήταν και το κλειδί για την καμπίνα μας σε σχέση με τα σαφώς πιο ογκώδη (αλλά πάντα συλλεκτικά!!!!!) κλασσικά κλειδιά . Η Καμπίνα μας αρκετά καλή , καθαρή και συντηρημένη και με αρκετές ντουλάπες όμως για να ντυθούν τέσσερα άτομα θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά εξοικειωμένοι ή να αλλάζουν σε βάρδιες των 2! Ένα μειονέκτημα ίσως το μόνο που πρέπει να αναφέρω είναι ότι η καμπίνα αν και είχε τις απαραίτητες υποδομές (χώρους ,πρίζες ) δεν διέθετε ψυγείο το οποίο θεωρείται και είναι απαραίτητο πλέον  στα σύγχρονα βαπόρια πόσο δε μάλλον τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. Να σημειώσω ότι στις κατηγορίες από JUNIOR SUITE και άνω  δεν υφίσταται τέτοιο πρόβλημα. 
DSC07279 - Α.jpgDSC07470.jpgDSC07471.jpgDSC07468.jpg
Η αναχώρηση μας έγινε στην ώρα της χωρίς προβλήματαενώ ακλούθησε η ενημέρωση /επίδειξη των ατομικών σωσιβίων από το προσωπικό του πλοίουστους νεοεπιβιβαζομενους επιβάτες από τον Πειραιά.(Περίπου οι μισοί με συνολικόνούμερο επιβατών κάπου στους 1000-1100). Με το πέρας του γυμνασίου οι περισσότεροιπήγαν στον χώρο της πισίνας (deck 9)  προκειμένουνα χαρούν τον ήλιο αλλά και την πισίνα η οποίαείχε θαλασσινό νερό για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται , ενώ ακολούθως άρχισαν σιγά σιγά να γεμίζουν οιχώροι εστίασης είτε στο ίδιο ντεκ (9) είτε στο ντεκ 4 της τραπεζαρίας το οποίο είχεκαι αυτό μπουφέ(ενώ το βράδυ ήταν alacarte.) Το φαγητότου πλοίου θα έλεγα ότι ηταν αρκετά καλό φροντίζοντας παράλληλα να εξασφαλίσει επιλογέςσε όλους (χορτοφάγους-ψαροφάγους-κρεατοφάγους), ενώ σε κάθε λιμάνι υπήρχε καιένα τοπικό φαγητό π.χ. στην Σαντορίνη έδινε κοτόπουλο με κρασί Βινσάντο.Παράλληλαστο χώρο του selfβ€“serviceυπήρχεκαι ειδικό stand στο οποίο υπήρχε προσωπικό που ετοίμαζε γαστριμαργικές δημιουργίες όπως γύρο με πίτα ή Mexicantacoή ακόμα και λουκουμάδες  κτλ όπου και επαναλαμβανότανκάθε δεύτερη μέρα

----------


## tomcat

..................Εν συνεχεία και εν αναμονή αφίξεως μας στην Μύκονο ο κόσμος ξαναέφυγεστην πισίνα ή αποσύρθηκε στην καμπίνα του.Με την άφιξη μας στην Μύκονο μας περίμεναν τα λεωφορεία προκειμένου να μας οδηγήσουν στην χώρα και παρόλο τον κόσμο που έπρεπε να εξυπηρετήσουν αυτό δεν πήρε παραπάνω από 20-30 λεπτά χρόνος πολύ ικανοποιητικός.Στην Μύκονο μας περίμενε αγκυροβολημένο το  THE WORLD €το οποίο με εντυπωσίαζε αρκετά με τον βραδινό φωτισμό του. Η επομένη μέρα ήταν και η πιο κουραστική αφού το πρόγραμμα περιελάμβανε στάση σε Έφεσο και Πάτμο αντίστοιχα. Μετά από ένα -€“ακόμα-πλούσιο πρωινό τα λεωφορεία μας πήγαν στην Έφεσο με την περιήγηση μας να ολοκληρώνεται περί τις 12.00 περίπου και αφού είχε προηγηθεί το σχετικό παζάρι με τους μικροπωλητές έξω από την αρχαία πόλη αλλά και μια στάση σε μια τοπική βιοτεχνία δερμάτινων ειδών. Στην επιστροφή μας και αφού φροντίσαμε να εφοδιαστούμε με τα απαραίτητα αναμνηστικά βρήκαμε να μας περιμένουν τα "brilliance" και €"vision of the seas"€ της royal caribean σε παράλληλους ντόκους από το δικό μας (και πρώην ομοσταβλο πλοίο)το οποίο βέβαια πρόδιδε την καταγωγή του από το χαρακτηριστικό χώρο του μπαρ στο φουγάρο του και που αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα της royal caribean. ................
DSC07478.jpgDSC07480.jpgDSC07481.jpgDSC07372.jpgDSC07377.jpg

----------


## tomcat

.........Η ώραόμως πέρναγε και μέχρι να το καταλάβουμε  είχαμε σχεδόν φτάσει στην Πάτμο (1600).Εκεί επιλέξαμενα μην αγοράσουμε το πακέτο εκδρομής του πλοίου αφού ήταν αρκετά αλμυρό (κάτι σύνηθεςσε κάθε πλοίο και κάθε εταιρεία) αλλά με τοπικά μέσα επισκεφτήκαμε την Μονή καιτο σπήλαιο του ¶γιου Ιωάννη. Τηνεπομένητο πρωί το πλοίο έδεσε στην Ρόδο όπου και συναντήσαμε το ομοσταβλο “CELESTYALCRYSTAL” και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που το έβλεπα από κοντά μετάτην μετασκευή του και την προσθήκη μπαλκονιών του. Ομολογώ ότι από κοντά μου φάνηκεκομματάκι πιο ωραίο από πριν  . Το απόγευμακαι μετά από παραμονή έντεκα ωρών το πλοίο σάλπαρε και το βραδύ στο σαλόνι του πλοίου“SELENE” έγινε η καθιερωμένη παρουσίαση των προϊσταμένων αξιωματικών του πλοίουστους επιβάτες.  ..................

DSC07379.jpgDSC07380.jpgDSC07378.jpgDSC07438.jpgDSC07477.jpg

----------


## tomcat

...............Το απόγευμα και μετά από παραμονή έντεκα ωρών το πλοίο σάλπαρεκαι το βραδύ στο σαλόνι του πλοίου “SELENE” έγινε η καθιερωμένη παρουσίαση του προσωπικού του πλοίουστους επιβάτες. Εκεί είχα την ευκαιρίανα έχω ολιγόλεπτη συνομιλία με τον Cpt κ .Σταθη Ρωμαίο, τον Α’ μηχανικό κ.Δημήτρη Αναστασίου και με τον Hotel manager κ.Παναγιώτη Μεγαλοοικονόμου.Εξαίρετοι και οι τρεις αλλά και παλιοί γνώριμοι παράλληλα αφού τους είχα ξαναδείαπό το 2013 στο ίδιο πλοίο. Το πρωί της Πέμπτης το πλοίο έδεσε στο Ηράκλειο καιεγώ είχα την ευκαιρία να απολαύσω το πλοίο και να βγάλω κάποιες ακόμα Φώτο απότο γυμναστήριοκαθώς και άλλους κοινόχρηστουςχώρους του πλοίου. Λίγο μετά τον απόπλου του πλοίου από το Ηράκλειο ήμουν στην γέφυρατου πλοίου αφού οι συνεννοήσεις είχαν προηγηθεί με τον Cpt και πραγματικά απήλαυσα όχι μόνο τηνθέα αλλά και την κουβέντα μου με τον εξαίρετο και φίλο πλέον υποπλοίαρχο –με δίπλωμαπλοιάρχου Α’- Βασίλη Κατάρα.Ο υποπλοίαρχοςήταν μέσα στους τραυματίες στο συμβάν που έλαβε χώρα το 2013 στο “ThomsonMajesty” και πραγματικά άκουγα την όλη περιπέτεια αντιλαμβανόμενος πόσο τυχερόςστάθηκε ο συνάδελφος και πλέον είναι καλά στην υγεία του. Σειρά είχε πλέον η μηχανήόπου ο κύριος Αναστασίου ανέλαβε να με ξεναγήσει στο έγκατα και τα μυστικά του πλοίου.Η ξενάγηση λεπτομερέστατη και όταν γίνεται και από τον Α’ μηχανικό ε τότε τα σχόλιαπεριττεύουν. Εντύπωση μου έκανε η καθαριότητα των χώρων της μηχανής αλλά καιότι όλοι οι συνάδελφοι ήταν εξαιρετικά εγκάρδιοι μαζί μου. Στο μόνο που στάθηκαάτυχος ήταν στην αναζήτηση μου για κάποιον που μπορεί να είχε υπηρετήσει στον θρύλομε το όνομα “PRINCESSA VICTORIA”αλλά δυστυχώς αρκέστηκα σε αφηγήσεις για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία θρύλους της εταιρείαςόπως το “SERENADE”,”SAPHIRE”, κ.α.. Δεν χαλάστηκαβέβαια ουδόλως αλλά η ώρα πέρναγε και εγώ σεβόμενος τον φόρτο εργασίας τους αποχαιρέτησαπερνώντας όμως κάποιες Φώτο.DSC07498.jpgDSC07500.jpgDSC07503.jpgDSC07504.jpg

----------


## tomcat

..............Το πλοίο σχεδόν είχε φτάσει στην Σαντορίνη όπου και ξανασυναντήσαμετο β€THE WORLDβ€έχοντας το ξαναβρεί στην Μύκονο. Αφού απολαύσαμετο ηλιοβασίλεμα αποφασίστηκε να ρεμβάσουμε και να θαυμάσουμε την Σαντορίνη απότο πραγματικά πανέμορφο β€HORIZONS BARβ€.Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη ίσως ο πιο ωραίος χώρος του πλοίου με θέα 360 μοιρών.Στον Πειραιά το πλοίο μπήκε αρκετά νωρίς το ξημέρωμα της Παρασκευής προκειμένουνα προλάβει τα Κρητικά αφού μέχρι τις 11.00 πρέπει να είναι έτοιμο για να ξαναφύγει.Ήδη όμως από το βραδύ τα διαδικαστικά όπως κλείσιμο λογαριασμών ,παραλαβή διαβατηρίων,σήμανση και μεταφορά αποσκευών σε ειδικούς χώρους αποθήκευσηςείχαν κανονιστεί κάνοντας την αποβίβαση των επιβατώνβ€“φυσικά μετά την λήψη ενός ακόμα βασιλικού πρωινού β€“να έχει ολοκληρωθεί πριντις 0800 είτε για αυτούς που τερμάτισαν το ταξίδι τους είτε για αυτούς που επέλεξανκάποια εκδρομή . Κοντολογίς το να ταξιδεύεις με πλοίο είναι υπέροχο ότανόμως το ταξίδι σου συνδυάζει διασκέδαση αλλά και κουβέντα με τους ανθρώπους πουαποτελούν την ψυχή του πλοίου , ε τότε νομίζω ότι έχουμε πιάσει σχεδόν το άριστα.Κλείνω λέγοντας ότι πέραν του Πλοιάρχου, του  Α΄μηχανικού, του υποπλοιάρχου Β. Καταρα και ,του Hotel Manager, πρέπει να πω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ για όλη την φροντίδατου τον D/R WAITER κ.Λέκκα Γρηγόριο ο οποίος με την τεράστια εμπειρία του (υπηρεσία μεταξυ αλλωνστην ROYAL CRUISE LINE)αλλά και τις αφηγήσεις του με έκανε να αδημονώ όχι για το σερβίρισμα των υπέροχωνπιάτων αλλά για να μου διηγηθεί ιστορίεςαπό τις παλιές καλές εποχές της κρουαζιέρας. Ελπίζω η αφήγηση και οι φωτογραφίες  να σας έδωσαν μια όσο το δυνατόν πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα του ταξιδιού μου χωρίςνα σας κούρασαν.


DSC07506.jpgDSC07505.jpgDSC07509.jpgDSC07508.jpgDSC07507.jpg

----------


## tomcat

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω στην κατανόηση σας σε όποια τυχών λάθη έχουν γίνει στο ανέβασμα του κειμένου και των φωτογραφιών.DSC07510.jpgDSC07511.jpgDSC07512.jpgCAM_0177.jpgCAM_0208.jpg

----------


## despo

Αναλυτική η παρουσίασή σου φίλε Tomcat. Να σε ρωτήσω με την ευκαιρία αν εκτος απο τους Αξιωματικούς που υποθέτω οτι όλοι πρέπει να είναι Ελληνες, υπήρχε και κάποιος αριθμός Ελλήνων στο κατώτερο πλήρωμα ;

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες περιγραφές! Οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντες αλλά η καμπίνα πραγματικά μικρή. Σκοπός βέβαια δεν είναι να τη βγάλει κανείς εκεί στην κρουαζιέρα, αλλά περίμενα οτι θα ήταν κάτι καλύτερο. Το μηχανοστάσιο είναι εντυπωσιακά καθαρό!

----------


## tomcat

> Αναλυτική η παρουσίασή σου φίλε Tomcat. Να σε ρωτήσω με την ευκαιρία αν εκτος απο τους Αξιωματικούς που υποθέτω οτι όλοι πρέπει να είναι Ελληνες, υπήρχε και κάποιος αριθμός Ελλήνων στο κατώτερο πλήρωμα ;


Αγαπητέ φιλε despo δυστυχώς στο κατώτερο πλήρωμα για τους Έλληνες τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα.................Εδώ σκέψου έχουν πρόβλημα οι προϊστάμενοι των επιστασιών ποσο μάλλον οι πιο κατω. Οι περισσότεροι όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι από Ασία και κάποιοι  ελάχιστοι Έλληνες  που θα μπορούσα να τους μετρήσω στα δαχτυλα του ενός χεριού. Όμως η διαφορά -και το λέω χωρίς δόση υπερβολής- ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από ευδιάκριτη σε όποιον μπορούσε να το παρατηρήσει. Εδώ θα πρέπει να πω ξανά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον υπέροχο Λέκκα Γρηγόριο που μας είχε βασιλιάδες και μάλιστα ένα βράδυ είχαμε πιάσει την κουβέντα λέγοντας μου εμπειρίες κυρίως για Royal Cruise Line και γενικότερα τις χρυσές ήμερες της κρουαζιέρας που κάποια στιγμή είχα μείνει εγώ και καμία δεκαπενταριά που ετοιμάζανε την τραπεζαρία το πρωί!!!!!!!!
Παραθέτω και φωτό με το οργανόγραμμα που υπάρχει πλησιων της βιβλιοθήκης. Η ποιότητα δυστυχώς είναι φτωχή .............. 


DSC07494.jpgDSC07495.jpgDSC07496.jpgDSC07497.jpg

----------


## tomcat

> Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες περιγραφές! Οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντες αλλά η καμπίνα πραγματικά μικρή. Σκοπός βέβαια δεν είναι να τη βγάλει κανείς εκεί στην κρουαζιέρα, αλλά περίμενα οτι θα ήταν κάτι καλύτερο. Το μηχανοστάσιο είναι εντυπωσιακά καθαρό!


Αγαπητέ φιλε Εlliinis το πλοίο είναι αλήθεια δεν δείχνει την πραγματική του ηλικία σε καμία περίπτωση αφού οι χώροι του είναι πεντακάθαροι και καλοδιατηρημένοι. Τωρα για την καμπίνα οφείλω να πω τα εξης: Στο κατάστρωμα που είμασταν(4)  αλλά και στην κατηγορία της καμπίνας που είχαμε υπήρχαν μόνο δυο που το πλάνο τις έδινε ως τετράκλινες. Οι υπόλοιπες ήταν δίκλινες οπότε εκει το πραγμα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο. Εάν ήθελες κατι πιο αναβαθμισμένο πήγαινες σε junior suite και μάλιστα επειδή είμασταν τέσσερα άτομα μας έδινε τις ειδικές που είναι για Α.Μ.Ε.Α. που είναι όμως τέλειες!!!!!!! Αλώστε σε μια εκ των δυο είχα ταξιδέψει το 2013 και ο χωρος θύμιζε αλάνα!!!!!! Όμως όταν ρωτήσαμε για πιθανή αναβάθμιση με ενημέρωσαν ότι το κόστος αυξανόταν κατά 600 ή 800 ευρώ και το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα ακριβό. Βέβαια επειδή το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου εχει πολλές στάσεις σε λιμάνια η καμπίνα είναι όντως για ανάπαυση και αλλαγη ενδυμασίας οπότε κάπου το άντεχες γιατί ήταν και σχετικά λίγες οι ήμερες. Δείτε και συγκριτικά την καμπίνα που είχα το 2013 για να καταλάβετε την διαφορά μεγέθους. Επίσης και μια φωτό από το δωμάτιο συσκέψεων των αξιωματικών καθώς και μια που δείχνει τα νιάτα του πλοίου. Τέλος για το μηχανοστάσιο ότι και να πω είναι λίγο όντως από τα πιο καθαρά αλλά και πολύ φιλόξενο πραγματικά.
CAM_0217.jpgCAM_0236.jpgCAM_0258.jpgCAM_0259.jpg

----------


## tomcat

CAM_0260.jpgCAM_0261.jpgCAM_0262.jpgCAM_0263.jpgCAM_0265.jpg
JUNIOR SUITE (Α.Μ.Ε.Α.)

----------


## BOBKING

Συγνώμη που άργησα αλλά με έπνιγαν τον τελευταίο καιρό οι δουλειές αλλά με την σειρά μου θέλω να σε συγχαρώ και εγώ φίλε μου για το εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό σου αφιέρωμα για το πανέμορφο αυτό κρουαζιερόπλοιο από τις φωτογραφίες σου καθώς και από τις αφηγήσεις μπορώ να πω ότι το πλοίο πάει πολύ καλά από θέμα καθαριότητας αλλά και από συντήρησης και αξίζει πράγματι αν θέλει κάποιος να πραγματοποιήσει μια κρουαζιέρα στο Αιγαίο να τξιδέψει με το πλοίο να είσαι πάντα καλά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε μου,βάζε κ κανένα σημείο στίξης.Μη μου πεις ότι χάλασαν όλα τα πλήκτρα...
Γιά να σε διαβάσουμε δεν παίρνουμε ανάσα.Αν είναι μάλιστα μεγάλο κείμενο,δυσκολευόμαστε να σε καταλάβουμε...

----------


## BOBKING

> Φίλε μου,βάζε κ κανένα σημείο στίξης.Μη μου πεις ότι χάλασαν όλα τα πλήκτρα...
> Γιά να σε διαβάσουμε δεν παίρνουμε ανάσα.Αν είναι μάλιστα μεγάλο κείμενο,δυσκολευόμαστε να σε καταλάβουμε...


Συγνώμη για την αμέλεια μου στο να τοποθετώ σημεία στίξης...Μόνο το πλήκτρο με τα κόμματα έχει χαλάσει δηλαδή πότε λειτουργεί και πότε όχι.....Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα θα προσπαθήσω να τα τοποθετώ.......είναι ένα δικό μου προβληματάκι που είχα πάντα όταν έγραφα ένα κείμενο και πάλι συγνώμη

----------


## Apostolos

Ετοιμασίες για πολύυυυυ μακριά αλλά για λίγο....

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα φύγετε από Μασσαλία ....για πού?????

----------


## despo

Εχει ηδη ξεκινήσει απο τη Μασσαλία με προορισμό οπως γράφει το ΑΙΣ το Malabo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχει ηδη ξεκινήσει απο τη Μασσαλία με προορισμό οπως γράφει το ΑΙΣ το Malabo της Ισημερινής Γουινέας !


Eξωτικός κ απίθανος προορισμός γιά ελληνόκτητο κρουαζιερόπλοιο.Θα μαθαίναμε με ενδιαφέρον γιά αυτή την σπέσιαλ ναύλωση.

----------


## despo

Το δρόμο της επιστροφής έχει πάρει ηδη το πλοίο με ενδιάμεσο σταθμό οπως λέει το ΑΙΣ το Γιβραλταρ, οπου μάλλον θα κάνει και πετρέλευση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έκανε πετρέλευση στο Γιβραλτάρ και ξεκίνησε για Πειραιά που θα φτάσει στις 09/12. Τώρα είναι Νότια από την Almeria με 14,4 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Celestyal Olympia έφυγε για Μάλτα.....προφανώς για το δεξαμενισμό του. Έρε που καταντήσαμε με τους γύφτους που μας Κυβερνούν.

----------


## tripontikas

Φωτο του πλοιου με προηγουμενο χρωματισμο .                                                    Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182162Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182163Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182164                                   Πασχα πριν περιπου 3 χρονια στη Μυκονο.Η ληψη ειναι πισω απο παραθυρο και υστερει σε ποιοτητα .Ταυτοχρονα φθανει και η θαλαμηγος PARIS .(Του Λατση οπως ειπωθηκε .Μυκονος ειναι αυτη ) .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μετά την άκρως πετυχημένη κίνηση της Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines την δεκαετία του 70 να ναυπηγήσει ένα τρίο πολυτελών κρουαζιερόπλοιων για την αμερικάνικη αγορά στην Καραϊβική, των δημοφιλέστατων Song of Norway, Nordic Prince και Sun Viking, η ανταγωνίστρια Kloster έκανε μία κίνηση ματ αγοράζοντας το θηριώδες πρώην υπερωκεάνιο France για να το μετασκευάσει σαν το μεγαλύτερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο του κόσμου τότε, το Norway. Τα καράβια της RCCL είχαν όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία που λάτρευαν οι αμερικάνοι επιβάτες τους: τα καθημερινά βραδινά φαντασμαγορικά χορευτικά θεάματα, ντίσκο, καζίνο τύπου Λας Βέγκας και πληθωρικά κοκτέιλ στα μπαρ και καθιερώθηκαν σαν τα πλέον δημοφιλή κρουαζιερόπλοια στην Καραϊβική. Η πετυχημένη αυτή συνταγή και ο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός από την Kloster οδήγησε στην απόφαση ναυπήγησης ενός νέου εξελιγμένου καραβιού μεγαλύτερου σε μέγεθος αλλά με αρκετές σχεδιαστικές ομοιότητες με το τρίο της κλάσης Song of Norway. Η σχεδιαστική φιλοσοφία για το νέο καράβι που εφαρμοζόταν σε πολλά καράβια που ναυπηγήθηκαν στα ναυπηγεία Wartsila της Φιλανδίας ήταν σε όλα τα καταστρώματα καμπίνες στο μπροστινό μισό με τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους από την μέση προς την πρύμη ώστε να αποφεύγεται η διάχυση της βοής, της μουσικής και των θορύβων από τα σαλόνια στις καμπίνες. Επιπλέον, το νέο καράβι έφερε το σήμα κατατεθέν της κλάσης Song of Norway, το πανοραμικό σαλόνι-μπαρ γύρω από την τσιμινιέρα γνωστό σαν Viking Crown Lounge μόνο που τώρα ήταν διπλάσιο σε μέγεθος και όχι ημικυκλικό αλλά κάλυπτε και το μπροστινό μέρος της τσιμινιέρας προσφέροντας θέα 360 μοιρών. Η ναυπήγηση ξεκίνησε το 1980 στα ναυπηγεία Wartsila στο Ελσίνκι της Φιλανδίας και το καράβι καθελκύστηκε στις 26 Νοεμβρίου του 1981 με το όνομα Song of America. Είχε χωρητικότητα 37.584 τόνων grt, μήκος 215 μέτρα και πλάτος 28,5 με χωρητικότητα 1.414 επιβατών (1.575 με την χρήση όλων των αναδιπλούμενων κουκετών), 540 άτομα πλήρωμα, είχε τέσσερις 8-κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Sulzer κατασκευής του ναυπηγείου 22.400 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο έλικες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 19 κόμβων (max 21). Την σχεδίαση επιμελήθηκε ο γνωστός νορβηγός ναυπηγός-αρχιτέκτονας Finn Nilsson με πολλά εξωτερικά ανοικτά καταστρώματα προστατευμένα από ανεμοθώρακες και δύο εξωτερικές πισίνες, πολλά σαλόνια και μπαρ, εστιατόρια, καζίνο, ντίσκο, καταστήματα, γυμναστήριο και σάουνα. ΠαρΚΌ όλες τις καινοτομίες όμως, η διακόσμηση των εσωτερικών χώρων υστερούσε σε σχέση με τα προγενέστερα καράβια της κλάσης Song of Norway γιατί επιλέχθηκε να γίνουν σε πολλές επιφάνειες επικαλύψεις με αλουμίνιο και απαλά χρώματα στα υφάσματα και τις μοκέτες που καθιστούσε τους περισσότερους χώρους απρόσωπους χωρίς προσωπικότητα, όπως θα εύρισκε κάποιος σε μία αλυσίδα 4άστερων ξενοδοχείων μίας μέσης αμερικάνικης πόλης. Με την παράδοσή του στην RCCL στις 9 Νοεμβρίου του 1982 απέπλευσε για το Μαϊάμι με νορβηγική σημαία και νηολόγιο Όσλο για να ξεκινήσει στις 5 Δεκεμβρίου 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από το Μαϊάμι προς Μπαχάμες, Σαν Χουάν του Πουέρτο Ρίκο και Σεντ Τόμας στα Παρθένα νησιά. Η δεκαετία του 90 σημαδεύτηκε από την ραγδαία αύξηση του στόλου και του μεγέθους των μεγάλων αμερικάνικων και νορβηγικών κυρίως εταιριών και σταδιακά από το 1996 τα μικρότερα καράβια της δεκαετίας του 70 όπως το τρίο Song of Norway, Nordic Prince και Sun Viking άρχισαν να αντικαθίστανται από μεγάλης χωρητικότητας mega-cruise ships. Το 1998 ήρθε και η σειρά του Song of America το οποίο πουλήθηκε στην Sun Cruises θυγατρική της βρετανικής Airtours η οποία είχε προηγουμένως αποκτήσει και τα δύο πρώην ομόσταυλα Sundream (πρώην Song of Norway) και Carousel (πρώην Nordic Prince) αλλά το καράβι παρέμεινε μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 1999 στον στόλο της RCCL. Με την παραλαβή του η νέα εταιρία του το ονόμασε Sunbird και το έστειλε για ανακαίνιση και προσθήκη μερικών σουιτών στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα (νέα συνολική χωρητικότητα 1.611 επιβάτες) στα ναυπηγεία Cammell Laird στο Birkenhead της Αγγλίας. Η RCCL έβαζε σαν όρο της πώλησης των καραβιών της την αφαίρεση του πανοραμικού σαλονιού-σήματος κατατεθέν της, του Viking Crown Lounge, αλλά στην περίπτωση του Sunbird δεν ίσχυσε αυτός ο όρος λόγω του πολύ μεγάλου κόστους για τον νέο αγοραστή που θα καθιστούσε ασύμφορη την αγορά του. Η Airtours προσέφερε οικονομικές κρουαζιέρες για την βρετανική αγορά που συμπεριλάμβαναν το αεροπορικό εισιτήριο με τον ιδιόκτητο αεροπορικό της στόλο προς/από την Πάλμα της Μαγιόρκας που ήταν η βάση για τις κρουαζιέρες. Με σημαία Μπαχάμες και νηολόγιο Nassau το καράβι έκανε το καλοκαίρι 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην δυτική Μεσόγειο και 14ήμερες σε συνδυασμό με τα Κανάρια νησιά και την Βόρειο Αφρική. Επίσης, την δεκαετία του 2000 προστέθηκαν και μερικές κρουαζιέρες όπου το καράβι διανυκτέρευε σε λιμάνια δημοφιλών πόλεων όπως η Βαρκελώνη και η Ίμπιζα και οι επιβάτες μπορούσαν να απολαύσουν την νυκτερινή ζωή και γεύμα σε τοπικά εστιατόρια. Τον χειμώνα έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική με βάση την Τζαμάϊκα προσφέροντας από μία υπερατλαντική κρουαζιέρα μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας μεταξύ δυτικής Μεσογείου και Καραϊβικής την άνοιξη και το φθινόπωρο που άλλαζε βάση. Το 2002 η Airtours μετονομάστηκε σε My Travel αλλάζοντας σινιάλα στον στόλο της αλλά το 2004 λόγω μεγάλων οικονομικών προβλημάτων του ομίλου αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί από τις κρουαζιέρες και το καράβι πουλήθηκε στην Fulmar Shipping Co. θυγατρική της Louis Cruise Lines για να ναυλωθεί πίσω στην My Travel μέχρι το καλοκαίρι. Την άνοιξη του 2005 ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες ναυλωμένο στην Thomson Cruises και άλλαξε όνομα σε Thomson Destiny με σημαία Κύπρου και νηολόγιο Λεμεσού. Η Thomson, ανταγωνιστική της Airtours/My Travel, έκανε 7ήμερες κυρίως οικονομικές κρουαζιέρες για την βρετανική αγορά με βάση πάλι την Πάλμα της Μαγιόρκας προς την δυτική Μεσόγειο, Ερυθρά θάλασσα, τα Κανάρια νησιά και την Βόρειο Αφρική το καλοκαίρι και Καραϊβική τον χειμώνα. Τον Μάρτιο του 2012 παρά την ανακοίνωση του καλοκαιρινού προγράμματος κρουαζιερών του Thomson Destiny με βάση την Κέρκυρα, η Louis συμφώνησε με την Thomson Cruises την αντικατάσταση του καραβιού το οποίο είχε πρόσφατα ανακαινιστεί με το νεοαποκτηθέν και δέκα χρόνια νεώτερο Louis Majesty και ενέταξε το καράβι στον στόλο της με το όνομα Louis Olympia. Με σημαία Μάλτας και νηολόγιο Βαλέτα ξεκίνησε την άνοιξη 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και την Τουρκία. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2013 ναυλώθηκε για δύο μήνες σε στατικό ρόλο στην Τριέστη σαν ξενώνας του προσωπικού της Carnival που επέβλεπε εκεί την μετασκευή του Carnival Destiny. Το καλοκαίρι του 2013 εκτός των κλασσικών προσεγγίσεων στα κλασσικά νησιά του Αιγαίου επισκέφτηκε νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου, την Καβάλα και την Θεσσαλονίκη. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2014 ναυλώθηκε σε στατικό ρόλο σαν ξενοδοχείο κατά την διάρκεια των χειμερινών Ολυμπιακών αγώνων της Ρωσίας στο Sochi της Μαύρης θάλασσας, και τον Νοέμβριο του ιδίου έτους στο πλαίσιο αναδιοργάνωσης της εταιρίας και την μετονομασία της σε Celestyal Cruises, το καράβι άλλαξε όνομα σε Celestyal Olympia. Με νέα σινιάλα και θεόρατα σχήματα στις μπάντες που θυμίζουν έλικες σε περιστροφή, το καράβι από το 2015 συνέχισε ένα πρόγραμμα 3ήμερων και 4ήμερων κρουαζιερών με βάση τον Πειραιά με επισκέψεις σε νησιά του Αιγαίου και το Κουσάντασι της Τουρκίας.

Σαν Song of America της RCCL
Song_Of_America.jpg

Σαν Sunbird της Airtours
Sunbird_Santa_Cruz_27_Apr_04.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα της Thomson Cruises σαν Thomson Destiny
Thomson_Destiny1.jpg

Υπό ιδιοκτησία της Louis Cruise Lines σαν Louis Olympia
Louis_Olympia.jpg

Με τα σημερινά σινιάλα και χρώματα σαν Celestyal Olympia στη Σαντορίνη
Celestyal_Olympia_Santorini.jpg
Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από τις αρχές του Νοέμβρη βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στον μώλο ΔΕΗ για εργασίες συντήρησης.

IMG_0476.jpg
_11/11/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

To Celestyal Olympia έφυγε εχθές από το μόλο τις ΔΕΗ με προορισμό τη Μασσαλία. Αυτή την ώρα ΝΔ από την Πύλο. Ξέρει κανείς ....που ναυλώθηκε και για πόσο??

----------


## flash13

> To Celestyal Olympia έφυγε εχθές από το μόλο τις ΔΕΗ με προορισμό τη Μασσαλία. Αυτή την ώρα ΝΔ από την Πύλο. Ξέρει κανείς ....που ναυλώθηκε και για πόσο??


η απάντηση στο παρακάτω άρθρο
http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/%CE...B%CE%AF%CE%B1/

----------


## despo

Απο τη Δευτέρα 30/4, επιστροφή του πλοίου στις γνωστές 3/4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Please find attacthed the first postcard issued by Airtours UK, as MS SUNBIRD.

Please note that by this time ship did not have yet Airtours logo:

20180530_135941.jpg

Best regards

Dimas

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η Celestyal Cruises «αποχαιρετά μουσικά» τη φετινή χρονιά με τον Θανάση Πολυκανδριώτη και τη μελωδική φωνή του Γιάννη Σαββιδάκη*ΜΟΙΡΑΣΟΥ ΤΟ:




[COLOR=#818285 !important]
H Celestyal Cruises προσφέρει και φέτος στους επιβάτες της μοναδικές βραδιές αυθεντικής ελληνικής ψυχαγωγίας εν πλω, φιλοξενώντας τους αγαπημένους μουσικούς καλλιτέχνες Θανάση Πολυκανδριώτηκαι Γιάννη Σαββιδάκη στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Celestyal Olympia, για τις δύο τελευταίες κρουαζιέρες του 2018. 

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, στις 2 και στις 9 Νοεμβρίου αντίστοιχα, οι αγαπημένοι καλλιτέχνες θα «ταξιδέψουν» με τις μελωδίες τους τους επιβάτες στην 3ήμερη κρουαζιέρα «Εικόνες του Αιγαίου», με προορισμούς τη Μύκονο, την Αρχαία Έφεσο (Κουσάντασι), την Πάτμο, το Ηράκλειο και τη Σαντορίνη. Η εταιρεία, πιστή στη φιλοσοφία της να προσφέρει ολοκληρωμένες εμπειρίες διακοπών σε ανθρώπους από όλο τον κόσμο, επιμήκυνε φέτος την τουριστική περίοδο έως τον Νοέμβριο, προσφέροντας σε ακόμη περισσότερους ταξιδιώτες την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουν τις ομορφιές της χώρας μας μέσα από μία κρουαζιέρα. 

Στις 2 Νοεμβρίου, οι επιβάτες που θα ταξιδέψουν με την 3ήμερη κρουαζιέρα «Εικόνες του Αιγαίου», θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουν από κοντά τον διεθνούς φήμης Έλληνα μουσικοσυνθέτη και σολίστ του μπουζουκιού Θανάση Πολυκανδριώτη, που μετρά σχεδόν 60 χρόνια στην ελληνική και διεθνή μουσική σκηνή, έχοντας συνεργαστεί με τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα του χώρου. Ο βραβευμένος μουσικός θα πραγματοποιήσει μια ξεχωριστή συναυλία στo κρουαζιερόπλοιο Celestyal Olympia, χαρίζοντας την πιο αυθεντική ελληνική μουσική εμπειρία σε όσους θα τον απολαύσουν.

Τέλος, η Celestyal Cruises, για να αποχαιρετήσει «μελωδικά» την τουριστική περίοδο του 2018, θα υποδεχθεί στην τελευταία κρουαζιέρα της χρονιάς, στις 9 Νοεμβρίου, τον γνωστό και πολυτάλαντο τραγουδιστή, μουσικοσυνθέτη και ηθοποιό, Γιάννη Σαββιδάκη, διοργανώνοντας ένα μοναδικό 90Άs party.  Στους χώρους του Celestyal Olympia θα αντηχήσουν αγαπημένες μουσικές και τραγούδια, παρασύροντας τους επιβάτες σε ένα αξέχαστο μουσικό ταξίδι. 

Η εταιρεία προσφέρει αυτό το φθινόπωρο τις μοναδικές 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες της σε εξαιρετικά προνομιακές τιμές, δίνοντας έτσι σε περισσότερους ταξιδιώτες την ευκαιρία να επισκεφθούν τους εντυπωσιακούς προορισμούς του Αιγαίου και να γνωρίσουν τον Celestyal Τρόπο Διακοπών, που συμπεριλαμβάνει όλα τα γεύματα στο πλοίο, πακέτα απεριόριστης κατανάλωσης ποτών, πλήρη ψυχαγωγία, άνετη διαμονή αλλά και εκδρομές στους προορισμούς των κρουαζιέρων. 
ΠΗΓΗ




[/COLOR]

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χειμερινή ξεκούραση στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος.

IMG_0001.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/01/2019_

----------


## despo

Μετα απο 3 δεξαμενισμούς σε ναυπηγεία του εξωτερικού τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, το πλοίο έχει πάει στο Νεώριο προκειμένου να ετοιμαστεί για την καινούργια περίοδο που ξεκινάει στις 15/3.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Celestyal Olympia τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στη Σύρο και επιστρέφει Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## npapad

Αναχώρηση από το Ηράκλειο στις 2-5-2019
DSC_0493.jpgDSC_0501.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Celestyal Olympia* φεύγοντας εχθές από* Ρόδο* για να πάει στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Καλή συνέχεια.

CELESTYAL-OLYMPIA-12-17-07-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Άμεση ανταπόκριση για τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία η διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού πριν λίγο στο Νεωριο της Σύρου. Καλό μήνα.

DSCN1544.JPG DSCN1555.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια κοντινή από πρύμα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 21/07/2020

DSCN2439.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Ώρα για την "ανταπόκριση" από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, που είναι ένα από τα δύο homeport του Celestyal Olympia στις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες του. Φωτο λοιπόν από τη 2η άφιξή του στο λιμάνι μας, στις 6/7.

Καθώς εισέρχεται στη λιμενολεκάνη του Επιβατικού Σταθμού από τη δυτική είσοδο

P1010444_edited.jpg P1010459_edited.jpg P1010474_edited.jpg P1010497_edited.jpg P1010503_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια: ολοκλήρωση του ρεμέτζου και δεμένο. Στη 2η φωτό τα "ίχνη" στον ουρανό από το πέρασμα αεροσκαφών, σαν να καλωσόριζαν το κ/ζ και στην4η και 5η διακρίνεται δεμένο και το SuperRunner jet... Λίγο μετά ανάμεσά τους θα έδενε και το Αρμενιστής.

P1010520_edited.jpg P1010529_edited.jpg P1010575_edited.jpg P1010605_edited.jpg P1010638_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια: όπως ξεχώριζε στο σαλονικιώτικο φόντο (παρέα με τα SupeRruner jet και Αρμενιστής)

P1010779_edited.jpg P1010784_edited.jpg P1010804_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Κάποιες "λεπτομερειακές" από αυτή τη 2η άφιξή του

P1010509_edited.jpg P1010510_edited.jpg P1010528_edited.jpg P1010538_edited.jpg P1010539_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζονται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια

P1010578_edited.jpg P1010610_edited.jpg P1010614_edited.jpg P1010612_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και φωτο από την επόμενη άφιξη του βαποριού, από καλύτερη οπτική γωνία, έχοντας καταφέρει να "τρυπώσω" στο κεφάλι της 2ης Προβλήτας

Περνώντας τα φανάρια

P1010825_edited.jpg P1010838_edited.jpg P1010846_edited.jpg P1010851_edited.jpg P1010861_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια: κατάπλωρα και μόλις έχοντας περάσει τα φανάρια

P1010868_edited.jpg P1010880_edited.jpg P1010887_edited.jpg P1010891_edited.jpg P1010893_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια: μανούβρα στη λιμενολεκάνη

P1010897_edited.jpg P1010904_edited.jpg P1010935_edited.jpg P1010940_edited.jpg P1010950_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια: ολοκλήρωση της μανούβρας και κάποιες ακόμα "λεπτομερειακές" λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση το απόγευμα (έχοντας βρει τον τρόπο να περάσω για πρώτη φορά το terminal των επιβατών κρουαζιέρας  :Encouragement: ). Οι μπάριζες που διακρίνονται χρησιμοποιούνται ως πρόχειρη προέκταση του ντόκου (όταν πιάνουν μεγάλα κ/ζ), καθώς το  βύθισμα στα κρηπιδώματα είναι 7μ. μόνο (το μέγιστο στη λιμενολεκάνη είναι 9μ.)

P1010972_edited.jpg P1010981_edited.jpg P1010983_edited.jpg P1010990_edited.jpg P1010994_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και φωτό από την απογευματινή αναχώρηση της ίδιας μέρας (13/7) με αεράκι

P1020001_edited.jpg P1020007_edited.jpg P1020020_edited.jpg P1020026_edited.jpg P1020039_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια: η "έξοδος" του Celestyal Olympia στο Θερμαϊκό

P1020049_edited.jpg P1020055_edited.jpg P1020063_edited.jpg P1020081_edited.jpg P1020097_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και, τέλος, κάποιες "λεπτομερειακές" από την αναχώρηση...

P1020017_edited.jpg P1020018_edited.jpg P1020096_edited.jpg P1020104_edited.jpg

Αυτά λοιπόν από τη 2η και 3η φετινή του παρουσία στο λιμάνι μας. Οι πολλές φωτο και τα πολλά post μπορεί να είναι λίγο κουραστικά, αλλά εμείς εδώ οι "έρμοι" βλέπαμε που βλέπαμε κ/ζ με το σταγονόμετρο γενικά, με την πανδημία πάθαμε στερητικό σύνδρομο. Τελευταία παρουσία κ/ζ ήταν περίπου πριν ένα χρόνο (26/9/2020) με τη μία και μοναδική επίσκεψη του νεότευκτου World Explorer. Η χαρά μας είναι μεγάλη, πόσο μάλλον που είμαστε πλέον και homeport (τελευταία φορά που έγινε κάτι τέτοιο ήταν με το AIDAaura το μακρινό 2014, 7 χρόνια πριν! - πιο πριν ήταν με το The Calypso της Louis, "προκατόχου" της σημερινής Celestyal, ναυλωμένο τότε στην Thomson).
Περιμένουμε αύριο με χαρά και ανυπομονησία την επόμενη άφιξή του!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful sets of photos Alkeos in the lovely port of Thessaloniki which I have visited several times including a cruise on the Celestyal Nefeli back in 2016. So glad that this fine vessel is homeporting in one of my favourite places in Greece.

----------


## alkeos

> Beautiful sets of photos Alkeos in the lovely port of Thessaloniki which I have visited several times including a cruise on the Celestyal Nefeli back in 2016. So glad that this fine vessel is homeporting in one of my favourite places in Greece.


Thank you for the nice words my friend! Hope you come here again sometime!

----------


## alkeos

Φωτο από τη σημερινή άφιξη

P1030226_edited.jpg P1030257_edited.jpg P1030264_edited.jpg

----------


## fourtounakis

30/8 τελειώνουν οι κρουαζιέρες της celestial.

----------

